# Are there any real Offshore men on here



## buckpro04 (May 8, 2009)

is it just me or is there no "trolling" offshore fishermen on here?
dolphin, wahoo, tuna, billfish.

I live in SC and it seems everyone on here bottom fishes or is it just me. 

post some GA offshore pics...


***since you boys are thin skinned about your bottom fishing....the title is a attention getter...setting down!


----------



## REDFISH69 (May 8, 2009)

buckpro04 said:


> is it just me or is there no offshore fishermen on here?
> dolphin, wahoo, tuna, billfish.
> 
> I live in SC and it seems everyone on here bottom fishes or is it just me.
> ...



You must be kidding right. I am taking some guys offshore to the triple Ledge & South ledge next Friday & Saturday for an overnight trip. We are targetting everything from Snapper to Mahi,Blackfin, and anything else that hits. I will post some pics. There are plenty of greta offshore fishermen, they just don't use GON so much. They are busy fishing.


----------



## PaulD (May 8, 2009)

Is bottom fishing not offshore fishing????? I must be confused. 

I'm a fisherman, I don't call myself an inshore or offshore fisherman. I'm a fisherman that fishs for what's biting.


----------



## Paymaster (May 8, 2009)

redfish69 said:


> you must be kidding right. I am taking some guys offshore to the triple ledge & south ledge next friday & saturday for an overnight trip. We are targetting everything from snapper to mahi,blackfin, and anything else that hits. I will post some pics. There are plenty of greta offshore fishermen, they just don't use gon so much. They are busy fishing.



mmmmm


----------



## buckpro04 (May 8, 2009)

REDFISH69 said:


> You must be kidding right. I am taking some guys offshore to the triple Ledge & South ledge next Friday & Saturday for an overnight trip. We are targetting everything from Snapper to Mahi,Blackfin, and anything else that hits. I will post some pics. There are plenty of greta offshore fishermen, they just don't use GON so much. They are busy fishing.



easy bud, it was just an attention getter. i just never see many trollers on here and wanted to know who trolled off the GA coast.   

Do ya'll get many billfish?


----------



## grim (May 8, 2009)

buckpro04 said:


> easy bud, it was just an attention getter. i just never see many trollers on here and wanted to know who trolled off the GA coast.
> 
> Do ya'll get many billfish?



You must be talking about the guys that dont have any numbers or know how to use a bottom machine.


----------



## stev (May 8, 2009)

snapper huh .


----------



## GONoob (May 8, 2009)

I mainly bottom fish when we go offshore. Always wanted to troll for a big one.


----------



## capt stan (May 8, 2009)

I  can catch my share of fish...just don't like running 80 miles each way to do it...lolo  I stay inside 60 miles  mostly inside 35. there are more things to do then just trolling meat and plastic..


----------



## buckpro04 (May 8, 2009)

capt stan said:


> I  can catch my share of fish...just don't like running 80 miles each way to do it...lolo  I stay inside 60 miles  mostly inside 35. there are more things to do then just trolling meat and plastic..



how far do you have to run off the GA coast to get to your "banks" or 500ft


----------



## b-coleman (May 8, 2009)

*offshore angler*

i have had some success in the florida keys on marlin and wahoo.....years ago.......i just cant seem to give up my addiction to bass fishing.......


----------



## hevishot (May 8, 2009)

give me dragging baits over bottom fishing any day.....


----------



## Sharkfighter (May 8, 2009)

*Bottom fish vs the Gulf Stream Troll*

A couple of reason you saw more about bottom fishing then fishing the G Stream in GA.

 In GA you have to go 60 miles to get off shore.  Ok my boat "COULD" handle the distance and probably the waves but that IS pretty far for a single engine boat.  A lot more boats that dont have dual or more LARGE engines then bosts that do.

I can fish a deep reef for about $100 and if fishing buds chip in some it is pretty reasonable for me to fish 40 days a year or more.  Thats almost every week.  

Now to run to the stream and do some Trolling (as opposed to trolling KINGs ) is going to run me at least $300 -$500 in fuel and oil alone.  Then throw in the gear and what not and it just prices most of the fisherman that want to Fish ALOT from going every week.  

Then I also like CATCHING fish!  I went on a charter for Tuna.  a VERY highly rated company.  5 guys and we caught 5 tuna and a mahi.  Mine was about 65 lbs.  We were out there for about 14 hours.  Was a great fight and incredibly exciting but the rest of the time we were on a long boat ride.  Comftorable and nice but i would rather have been catching fish.  I go to a reef for 8 hours three of us catch about 200 fish.

Finally, the weather.  I think it is just warming up enough both air and water temp to make the long run worth it.  I think as it gets more in season you will see more Blue Water Fishing Reports.

I was thinking of going Fishing at a reef on Sat but looks like NOAA revised the forecast up again.  Sunday is looking good but will feel a bit guilty about going out on mothers day lol.  And yes I will post a report.

Rob


----------



## cobra97 (May 8, 2009)

I go offshore when I can. Not so much since I sold the big boat a year ago. Gas was eating me up and I only had go go about 10-15 miles offshore from the St. Lucie inlet to get to the stream and a couple of humps. It was about 12 miles to the inlet from the dock. A number of the others at the dock have been going out but fishing hasn't been real great and the wind has been blowing almost since Christmas. Hopefully we will be able to get out for some dolphin this summer. We troll some and drift some with live bait (greenies). 

Terry


----------



## PaulD (May 8, 2009)

I've caught Dolphin and Wahoo inside of 120' it's still a pretty good clip though.


----------



## capt stan (May 8, 2009)

Like I said it's about 80 miles to start...


----------



## capt stan (May 8, 2009)

PaulD said:


> I've caught Dolphin and Wahoo inside of 120' it's still a pretty good clip though.



yep still a long run for 120 ft.


----------



## How2fish (May 8, 2009)

I normally go down to the Gulf coast and do a ton of trolling...to the next bottom fishing number mostly!


----------



## shortround1 (May 8, 2009)

buckpro04 said:


> is it just me or is there no "trolling" offshore fishermen on here?
> dolphin, wahoo, tuna, billfish.
> 
> I live in SC and it seems everyone on here bottom fishes or is it just me.
> ...


its just u! theirs plenty of trollers, topwater, and plainers here. we just like to keep our vices to ourselves, shsss!


----------



## Rob Herrington (May 8, 2009)

40 miles out of Brunswick will get you 100' of water


----------



## Rob Herrington (May 8, 2009)

that pic was 20 miles east of R4


----------



## billacious (May 8, 2009)

since when did offshore fisherman just troll i cant remember to many trips out to the stream on the way back home i didnt stop for a few minutes on the deep drop,nothin like a little extra color in the fish box.


----------



## rustvyper (May 8, 2009)

I grew up fishing off NC outerbanks & Texas gulf coast. The first time I ran off the GA coast I couldn't believe it when i was out of sight of shore & in 30' of water! 
It's a long run like everyone is saying. Guess I is spoiled!


----------



## redneck_billcollector (May 8, 2009)

I fish offshore for pelagics, more so in the Northern GOM, baja, some down on Wood's Wall and plan on hitting Hawaii (Kona) this summer. Never really done it off of Ga. or SC, but I have out of NC.  Just too far and unpredictable off of Ga from what I can tell.


----------



## billacious (May 8, 2009)

*unpredictable*

unpredictable , depends, if you have the time and the no how drop the first two letters and your dead on ,bill fishing can be quite preductive of charlston in june mid july, sails white marlin, blues. do we hook up every trip id be a fool to say yes, but its more often than none that we raise them in the spread  somtimes only to be window shopping.and the later from your avatar well you know the rest.


----------



## Dustin Pate (May 8, 2009)

REDFISH69 said:


> You must be kidding right. I am taking some guys offshore to the triple Ledge & South ledge next Friday & Saturday for an overnight trip. We are targetting everything from Snapper to Mahi,Blackfin, and anything else that hits. I will post some pics. There are plenty of greta offshore fishermen, they just don't use GON so much. They are busy fishing.



You don't see many 22 yr olds taking folks out that far. Quite an accomplishment huh?


----------



## redneck_billcollector (May 9, 2009)

Y'all doing better than others I have heard from around the Ga and SC  coast.  I have kept up with yalls Governors cup series for awhile, I know yall have them, just I have always fished other places and havent talked to too many folks that fish out of there.  Are you fishing the stream or some structure up there?  I like to fish structure (canyons or humps) when I target billfish.  Fishing the stream alone seems too much of a hit or miss with passing fish. Heck, if you want sails, you can catch those at the sea bouys in either PC or Destin if you target them, quite a few are caught by king fishermen every year (a short run only a few minutes from the pass).  I have targeted them before just to see and we did pretty good, for the northern GOM.  Whites are all over the northern GON come july, heck, I know of a few blues already been caught by folks I know down in the panhandle.  I know of a few folks that have caught billfish off of Ga, but they are few and far between, most folks take their boats south of there out of St Augustine or ponce inlet and fish the steeples or the east side of the stream (I never have fished the east side out of ponce though).  For my money though, give me Cabo  in August, strippies, blues and blacks are there, with dolphin averaging close to 40 lbs, with a few in the 50 to 70 lb range common, the world record wahoo came from down there about 2 days after the pic in my avatar was taken I saw it, it was a monster.  I can fish down there for a week and see more billfish, not spend as much money and have a good time as I can in a month of hard fishing in the Atlantic (except sails down in so Fla.) and maybe off the outer banks.  Give me the gordo banks any day of the week.  Heck, the tongue in the bahamas aint bad either and it aint a hard run from florida, just about 2 trips out of savannah to the stream.  I am gonna fish Kona this summer, I have heard good things about it.  If you are serious though, and want to have a decent shot at a grander, the northern GON is your ticket in the continental US.  Just ask Barry Carr from Albany Ga.  He has the GOM record and another one just a few pounds shy of a grand in tournaments out of biloxi and PC.  Out of escambia county in fla, come august there is some of the best white marlin fishing around and it is not a far run at all.  I aint doubting yall raise them most trips (I dont know of anybody that scores all the time ANYWHERE).  I just have always heard it is a hit or miss deal there and it can be a pain to make the stream at times.  Give me the GOM in late summer, it is smooth as glass or small seas all the way out to the de soto or any of the other structure and then monster rips if the color is there and it is most of the time. I just might have to go fishing off of SC though.  good luck this summer.


----------



## wmaybin (May 9, 2009)

After attending the CCA sponsored meeting and discussion with Susan Shipman and Dewayne looks like we better all learn to troll, that is if we want to fish.  Of course the next interestingpoint would be that when I asked Dewayne what other species they considered overfished, other than the ten bottom swelling species he had already mentioned, he pretty much named everything elese you would care about, just food for thought...


----------



## Robk (May 10, 2009)

Wanna see some  trollers????  Just go hang out in the Political Forum or the Waterfowl Forum for a day or two.


----------



## cobra97 (May 10, 2009)

Robk said:


> Wanna see some  trollers????  Just go hang out in the Political Forum or the Waterfowl Forum for a day or two.



    

I was thinking the same thing when I posted yesterday!!!

Different bait though... 

Terry


----------



## C. Smith (May 10, 2009)

Trolling isn't fishing its a long boat ride.


----------



## billacious (May 10, 2009)

*ride*

but a comfortable one from my point of view,radar on perimeters set auto pilot on , comatos


----------



## Medicine Man (May 10, 2009)

Robk said:


> Wanna see some  trollers????  Just go hang out in the Political Forum or the Waterfowl Forum for a day or two.



Leave the waterfowl forum out of this non sense..


----------



## buckpro04 (May 11, 2009)

redneck_billcollector said:


> Y'all doing better than others I have heard from around the Ga and SC  coast.  I have kept up with yalls Governors cup series for awhile, I know yall have them, just I have always fished other places and havent talked to too many folks that fish out of there.  Are you fishing the stream or some structure up there?  I like to fish structure (canyons or humps) when I target billfish.  Fishing the stream alone seems too much of a hit or miss with passing fish. Heck, if you want sails, you can catch those at the sea bouys in either PC or Destin if you target them, quite a few are caught by king fishermen every year (a short run only a few minutes from the pass).  I have targeted them before just to see and we did pretty good, for the northern GOM.  Whites are all over the northern GON come july, heck, I know of a few blues already been caught by folks I know down in the panhandle.  I know of a few folks that have caught billfish off of Ga, but they are few and far between, most folks take their boats south of there out of St Augustine or ponce inlet and fish the steeples or the east side of the stream (I never have fished the east side out of ponce though).  For my money though, give me Cabo  in August, strippies, blues and blacks are there, with dolphin averaging close to 40 lbs, with a few in the 50 to 70 lb range common, the world record wahoo came from down there about 2 days after the pic in my avatar was taken I saw it, it was a monster.  I can fish down there for a week and see more billfish, not spend as much money and have a good time as I can in a month of hard fishing in the Atlantic (except sails down in so Fla.) and maybe off the outer banks.  Give me the gordo banks any day of the week.  Heck, the tongue in the bahamas aint bad either and it aint a hard run from florida, just about 2 trips out of savannah to the stream.  I am gonna fish Kona this summer, I have heard good things about it.  If you are serious though, and want to have a decent shot at a grander, the northern GON is your ticket in the continental US.  Just ask Barry Carr from Albany Ga.  He has the GOM record and another one just a few pounds shy of a grand in tournaments out of biloxi and PC.  Out of escambia county in fla, come august there is some of the best white marlin fishing around and it is not a far run at all.  I aint doubting yall raise them most trips (I dont know of anybody that scores all the time ANYWHERE).  I just have always heard it is a hit or miss deal there and it can be a pain to make the stream at times.  Give me the GOM in late summer, it is smooth as glass or small seas all the way out to the de soto or any of the other structure and then monster rips if the color is there and it is most of the time. I just might have to go fishing off of SC though.  good luck this summer.




the cup has done wonders i think and our billfishing imo has gone through the roof in the past couple of years, my grandfather caught the 1st recorded blue of the E banks in the 60's. back then marlin were so scarce, if one hit, they would just about cut half the lines in the boat if one got in the way.


----------



## PaulD (May 11, 2009)

Rob Herrington said:


> 40 miles out of Brunswick will get you 100' of water





What a beautiful weedline!!! Got to love those SE blows that lay down and leave those in shallow!!!


----------



## FishinMech (May 12, 2009)

Kings and Mahi you can catch between 40 and 80 miles out off savanna. The j reef is good lots of big kings and cobia kings normaly range between 4 to 7 foot 6.5ft is the biggest i have caught. I dont know that much about bill fishing but. And the Mahi are good out there usually see schools of 5 to 10 all around 15lbs.


----------

